# About to buy a Back Country 15, any opinions......



## dirty_south (Sep 5, 2007)

I am about to buy a BC 151 this week.

Pending on the bank shifting my funds around.

So if you own one, did, or fished one what do you think?

Sean


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opions....*

Cool little boat. They are not the shallowest running but have a smooth dry ride. Pay attention to the years. BC was in Sarasota till just before 2000 and were fine boats - I was going to buy one. About that time they were sold to a bhass boat company - if I remember it was "Challenger" and were produced in the same factory and shipped to Florida. At that time the dealers were the same as the bhass boat dealers and had bhass boat mentality. They only wanted to put the biggest motor on it they could and stated that "whats 3" when it comes to draft" : : Didn't last long before they sold off the molds.

The 15 is one of my favorites - Ranger thought so too. 

I fished the 15 (I think it was an early 2000 vintage) in Choco with a guide. It was like riding in a sports car. Ate chop and was very dry - can you say "gett'r done boat".? Only issue is the draft but you can confirm that with a sea trial.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opions....*

Whats the specs? (HP, beam, LOA, weight). Do they still have a web site?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opions....*

i have fished the BC 171 Pro Guide extensively which I think is the same hull...just longer...these are the pros and cons of the 171 Pro Guide in my opinion

pros:
fast and flat ride at speed, very stable...3 can fish the 171 w/ no prob, built well, good storage, handles the rough stuff well

cons:
needs lots of water to float, hull slap like crazy, heavy to pole but its not really a poling boat

nuetral:
needs tabs to run properly because it'll soak ya in a cross chop w/ a stiff breeze


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opions....*



> if I remember it was "Challenger" and were produced in the same factory and shipped to Florida.


I thought it was Champion...?


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opions....*

Good looking boats. How much do the year 2000 and older models run?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opions....*



> > if I remember it was "Challenger" and were produced in the same factory and shipped to Florida.
> 
> 
> I thought it was Champion...?


Your correct - my bad. Knew it began with a "C" :-[ and had "Challenger" on the brain.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: About to buy a Back Country 15, any opinions..*

those classic challengers are cool too.


----------



## dirty_south (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I never was able to buy that boat way bak when. But I found another one, offer accepted pending an inspection and sea trail this weekend.

Any other thoughts on the BC 15?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I ownes a 98 w/ 40hp tiller w/ dual rod storage and dual livewells
I really miss that boat big mistake selling it
handles chop great w/ leenco tabs
does not pole well and is noisy because of hull design but the ride was worth it
used it in chock and pine island and in some crappy weather great boat
pm me if u want w/ questions
no issues w/ the hull or transom


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

not the same hull as the 171


----------



## dirty_south (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the PMs TopNative.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

A Backcountry 151 ProGuide was the first poling skiff I owned. That was prior to the manufacturer being purchased by Champion. Came factory rigged and plastic shrunk wraped with a 60 hp Merc, and Bob's Flats Jack, sitting on an aluminum trailer. It was a solid boat. Well built and performed well. It didn't run extremely shallow, but it ran as shallow as any non-tunnel boat with a jack plate. I sold it about 10 years ago because my wife thought I had too many toys. I regretted parting with it the day the new owner picked it up. I enjoyed a poling skiff so much, I finally replaced it with a Copperhead.
Assuming it is in good condition, I think you will enjoy it. It probably is a pretty good value. There is no wood in the construction and at that age it will probably hold it's value.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i had one that was i think 17... and it was about a 2000 or so... i liked it ok, but i do remember the hull slap. other than that though, it was a good boat for me for a bit.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

After seeing this thread, I decided to see if I had any pics of my Backcountry. Could only find one taken about 1998-99, and not a very good one. So here it is if you are thinking of purchasing one like this, again I think you will be very satisfied.


----------



## dirty_south (Sep 5, 2007)

That could be her.


----------

